# 1969 Pontiac GTO Fuel Pump



## GeeTO400 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

My 1969 GTO (non-RA 400, 4-speed) has recently, and rapidly, developed an issue that I think is related to the fuel pump. My first plan of attack is to simply replace the current pump with a new one, and since mine is a mechanical pump installed at the LF side of the engine block it shouldn't take much time.

My question is this - does anyone know exactly what style mechanical fuel pump was installed on these GTO's from the factory? Did they use the "can" style pump that is commonly sold by Ames Performance, RockAuto, etc. or did they use a "screw together" pump?

My car is mostly all original and I like to keep it that way when possible.

Thanks!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

To the best of my knowledge they came with the "can" pump OEM. Most of the "screw together" pumps are after-market pumps like Holley, Edelbrock, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## GeeTO400 (Jan 7, 2015)

That was my thought too; that the "can" style pumps were OE. I just remembered that I have an original 1969 Pontiac Service Manual, so I will give that a look to find my proof.

Thanks for the reply!


----------

